# Foraging for VITAMIN C in the WINTER! Making Pine Needle Rosehip Tea



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Might make some tea.

LP residents are known as trolls or jack pines





.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Another evergreen tree tea video


----------

